# my battery is dying at 15%



## jaytrain (Jul 12, 2011)

the battery on my droid x charges fully but for the last week it has been getting normal battery life on cm7 up until 15% then i get the notification that there is only 15% left and a few seconds later i get the notification only 4% remains then it dies. ive tried wiping battery stats but nothings changed and i hope i dont need to get a new battery. any suggestions?


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Same thing is happening to me. I'd like to know what the issue is for sure.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think its a charge counter issue OR a misread of the voltage of the battery. A lot of people have had the problem.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> I think its a charge counter issue OR a misread of the voltage of the battery. A lot of people have had the problem.


Yeah, mine does this as well evem after wipeing battery stats & such. I assumed it was cause my battery is starting to get old.


----------



## jaytrain (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks i didnt read anything about it before and its been bugging me for a while


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Happens to me on 2nd int roms.

Sent from my Liquid DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

agreed with everyone else. i've asked about this alot and never gotten a straight answer.


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

I always had this happen to me while on CM7. Ever since switching to miui, I've never had it happen again.


----------

